# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد دانشگاه ایلام

## mohamad.b

سلام من بچه ایلام بنظرتون دانشگاه پزشکی ایلام چجوریه؟بعد من اگه بخوام قبول شم تو هر درسی حداقل باید چنددرصد بزنم؟ممنون

----------


## sako

داداش منم پشت کنکوریم.دانشگاش معمولیه واسه پزشکی باید رتبت بین هزار تا 1500 باشه.یعنی تو هر درس تقریبا 50 درصد

----------


## Only God

> سلام من بچه ایلام بنظرتون دانشگاه پزشکی ایلام چجوریه؟بعد من اگه بخوام قبول شم تو هر درسی حداقل باید چنددرصد بزنم؟ممنون


 برو سایت گزینه دو پایین صفحه "*خدمات اختصاصی داوطلبان"*

----------


## گلی

سلام.پسرا تا رتبه دو هزارم میتونن تو علوم پزشکی ایلام درس بخونن..دختراهم زیر دو هزار.بعضی از دانشجو های پزشکی ایلام درصد ریاضی و فیزیکشون  20 درصد بوده.

----------


## mohamad.b

کسی پزشکی ایلام داریم اینجا؟یکم از دانشگاه بگه

----------


## aftabezendegi

شما بومی اونجا هستید این تاثیر داره..ولی باید درصداتون بالا باشه چون پزشکیه...حتما 50 درصد رو باید تو هر درسی بزنید..درسهایی که ضریبشون بالاست رو سعی کنید بیشتر روش وقت بذارید..مثلا دینی تو عمومیا..زیستتون هم باید بالا باشه

----------

